# John deere m Loader



## Budthespud (Nov 8, 2015)

I have a loader I would like to put on my John Deere M. Where do I tie into the hydraulics?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

For some reason I am assuming you have a two cylinder Dubuque built John Deere M, I have a Waterloo built 50 with a loader I can take some pics of how its plumbed for you, it may help. I'm not too familiar with the Dubuque built tractors although greenspot is, he has a 40 witch replaced the M. He may be able to help.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

mine goes directly from the power trol to the valve. I think the M has what they call touch o matic


----------



## Budthespud (Nov 8, 2015)

I do have a B and it has remotes, as in your photo. My M is different and was wondering if I can tap into a port on the Touch-o-Matic valve housing? If not, can I put a manual valve on the high pressure line between the pump and this Touch-o-matic valve which would allows the oil to be diverted to my loader spool valve?


----------

